# Compare a Neo vs. 6.5



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Ok, yall compare the Novak Velociti 6.5 vs. the Reedy Neo 1. I have both, but haven't ran them side by side yet. I'll get my Sphere back Tuesday and then I'll do it. I do not have two identicle vehicles, but will gear two trucks or buggies the same and me and my son will "have at it". Sounds like the Neo turns more RPMs but when the tires spin that much I don't think nobody can tell the truth. Associated's web site sure doesn't give much info on the Neo does it? No gearing opinions like Novak's site. But then I've heard that Novak overates their stuff so what gives? Both of them (Neo 1 and Vel. 6.5)sure tote the mail very quickly. How would yall gear each motor? I am not asking and exact ratio, I'm just asking about which should be geared lower and which should be higher. It's hard to tell when the novak has a fan on it (temping the heat sink). I did notice that the motor temp is a pretty good way of seeing if I'm low, high, or in the ball park though. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## t4racer (Oct 18, 2005)

I gear the sphere about 18 to 19 max on my t4. Makes the motor about 190 which is pretty much max after 9 minutes of hard racing. then my pack dumps. however, I need money so I have to sell it. Bid is up to 51 bucks on ebay 
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6012793133&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1 
I plan to get the 6.5 later and maybe a new neo 4 star. 7 turn power muhahaha


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, my son and I ran the Neo 1 against the Velociti 6.5 today using a XXXT and a XXT CR. The Neo turns more RPMs than the 6.5. Had to gear my Neo at 16.4:1 while the 6.5 seemed to like a 14.4:1. This is on a small off road track (90' x 60'). Both were very close in drap races on short grass. My XXT CR's 2.61 transmisson made both motors run cooler than the XXXT's 2.43 transmission (this is with the same final drive ratio). I even swapped out both units into each truck with same temps. The XXT CR's motor temp was around 135 degrees F. The XXXT's motor temps were at 145-150 degrees F. Both tramsmissions are in great shape. I will do more testing later.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

The ratio of the transmission should have virtualy no effect on the effciency of the drive line. If your motor is really getting warmer in one vehicle then it is in the other when the final drive ratio is identical, then there must be something else causing this...


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

I know what you are saying, but... Associated put a 2.61 trans in the B4 buggies. Works a LOT better than the old trans. The new Losi XXXT MF2 went back up to a 2.56:1 tranny. I can't explain the physics of it, but I'm sure someone can. And remember the days when RPM and MPI made the 2.6:1 ratio RC10T tranny conversions? Made a huge difference in the effiency of the trucks and buggies. Anyway, I was just stating what I figured out by running both side by side (about the gearing mainly - I just threw the temp thing in there for the heck of it). I haven't heard many people talking about the 6.5 much, so I thought I would spread a word or two.


----------

